
Setting out for calls and conferences - rglullis
https://dino.im/blog/2020/08/setting-out-for-calls-and-conferences/
======
bryanrasmussen
it's been a long time since I've been excited by an XMPP implementation, but
Dino made me feel that old zing. I would like to see some monetization
strategy than just donations though. I'm old and paranoid.

~~~
rglullis
The developers from Conversations have their own managed server offering [0]
and IMHO are really setting the bar for XMPP nowadays. I am also running a
paid/managed offering via Communick [1] and I hope that I can make it
profitable to be able to get a share of the profits to them.

Question is, would you pay for a hosted XMPP server? If not for you (because
you probably already have your server) would you pay for other people in your
contact list to make it easier for network effects to kick in?

[0] : [https://account.conversations.im](https://account.conversations.im)

[1] : [https://communick.com](https://communick.com)

~~~
bryanrasmussen
If I had my own company and 4 people I would pay. Especially if that way I
head off people deciding to use slack while I was busy getting business :)

~~~
rglullis
You can still do it for a personal account and the prices are so low that you
really have no excuse not to.

Conversations.im is 8€/year. I am offering now Communick with
XMPP/Matrix/Mastodon hosting for 5€/10 users/3 months. It is almost as low as
the average donation.

------
mothsonasloth
With their given timeline of 12 months, I think this project will complete
after the horse has bolted (the horse being a metaphorical Pandemic/crisis)

~~~
throwaway525142
I think it's not unlikely that the pandemic has not gone away by next year.

~~~
lucb1e
Or that secure teleconferences are irrelevant come 2022.

------
inputmice
Congratulations on acquiring the funding.

> Support for encrypted two-party calls that are compatible with Conversations
> should be ready by the end of this year or early next year.

Exactly a year ago I made the same announcement with the same timeline for
Conversations. In the end it took me until ~April of this year and I giant
kick in the butt from a global pandemic to finish it.

Let's hope that they beat my timeline.

------
upofadown
Since Dino has been packaged for OpenBSD now I just tried it out. It seems to
be a simple XMPP client with a nice clean interface. Supports OMEMO and
OpenPGP for encyption. Could use a scarier icon for the unencrypted case...

Probably worth checking out if you are looking for something simple and
straightforward. Adding video support in the same way would make for a nice
experience.

------
monkeydust
Having deployed my own Jitsi server which works well any reason why I might
consider moving to Dino (just for video)?

~~~
rglullis
Dino is an XMPP client, so you will be getting chat. You would then need to
connect to an XMPP server and set up the client to use your Jitsi server as
the place for conferences.

------
riffic
I absolutely love anything and everything to do with XMPP. keep up the good
work!

